# Should I soak grass nuts?



## NellRosk (16 January 2015)

Getting a bag tomorrow for my mare. She was on them last winter and I didn't soak them, although I did feed them with speedi beet so they were dampened. She was fine and didn't choke. I've read a few posts on here saying to soak them as they can get choke, would you say soak them or is she okay having them dampened with beet? Don't have water at my stables so it would be more convenient not to soak them but of course I will if it is required.


----------



## Darkwater (16 January 2015)

If you are feeding speedibeet anyway why not just soak them both together? I would never feed them dry after seeing how much they expand when soaked.


----------



## NellRosk (16 January 2015)

Darkwater said:



			If you are feeding speedibeet anyway why not just soak them both together? I would never feed them dry after seeing how much they expand when soaked.
		
Click to expand...

Have to lug water about in containers and every extra bucket makes the difference! Make up a big trug of beet to last a few days so I'll start doing the same with the grass nuts then I think. If anything it'll make them last longer too  What consistency do you soak them to? Dry and crumbly or sloppy like the beet?


----------



## bluebellfreddy (16 January 2015)

I would say in-between the two, not too dry but does not need to be as sloppy as beet.


----------



## NellRosk (16 January 2015)

bluebellfreddy said:



			I would say in-between the two, not too dry but does not need to be as sloppy as beet.
		
Click to expand...

Okay I'll give it a go, thanks


----------



## Gemmabel (16 January 2015)

I use the emerald grass nuts. It says on the bag they can be fed dry, part soaked or fully soaked. I usually just wet them down for 5 mins and then feed but I have fed them dry as treats, in a snack ball and from the bucket as he has never come to any harm


----------



## Snat20 (16 January 2015)

I have always soaked grass nuts. As darkwater has said when you see how much they can expand I wouldn't feed them dry now!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 January 2015)

Not only do I soak grassnuts but I always mix them with chaff, after our elderly cob mare had choke on soaked grassnuts without chaff - the speedibeet might do the same job though.


----------



## TPO (16 January 2015)

I feed them soaked (overnight) but they can be fed dry. I use them to replace beet completely hence they are soaked.

Yes they expand but so do all nuts and folk are happy to feed fibre nuts/pony nuts dry. Having soaked fibre nuts they expand to the same extent as grass nuts.


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks, I'll definitely soak them  Pearlsasinger I feed Alfa a too so hopefully there'll be no risk of choke!


----------



## Polos Mum (17 January 2015)

I think not only the choke risk but the colic risk with them being unsoaked - they expand just as much as sugarbeet and no-body would feed sugarbeet to horses unsoaked (although it's fine for lots of other species) 
The swelling in their stomach/ gut could be quite significant and I'm not sure drawing in that much water would be good either. 
I put a whole bucket of water to one stubbs scope of nuts and it's still dry 3/4 hours later.  Great product but I suspect the labelling for horses is wrong.


----------



## Doris68 (17 January 2015)

I'm just in the transitional stage of putting my old mare on a cereal-free diet.  I'm using Simple System grass pellets and it says can be fed without soaking. She's had no problems so far with them being mixed in with her dampened feed.....should I really soak them to be safe?  BTW, she's only being given a small cup in each feed at the moment.


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2015)

Doris68 said:



			I'm just in the transitional stage of putting my old mare on a cereal-free diet.  I'm using Simple System grass pellets and it says can be fed without soaking. She's had no problems so far with them being mixed in with her dampened feed.....should I really soak them to be safe?  BTW, she's only being given a small cup in each feed at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I was exactly the same as you but after reading these replies think I will soak to be safe. Would never forgive myself if anything happened!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 January 2015)

I'd soak them.

The first - and last - time that I ever fed them to anything, was to my greedy-guts traddie cob. I fed them dry, stupid I know. This was a few years ago.

He choked on them. It was awful, very frightening and very distressing for him. Luckily I'd seen a vet sort out another horse in another situation, so I knew what to do, i.e. massage the windpipe, very gently, and all was well.

But I've never fed grass nuts since. Its speedi-beet for my two. Easy to do, and its far and away the safest, and best, way of feeding sugar beet IMO.


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2015)

Oh no, glad he was ok mijods!! Choke is a horrible thing to witness isn't it, I once saw a friends pony after it had got to a bin of dry speedi beet... Scary. I'm feeding them with beet and alfalfa because she's dropping off slightly even though she's on ad lib hay and she's a big 5 yo. Also there's zero grass in the field so thought she'd appreciate the taste.


----------



## Polos Mum (17 January 2015)

I really rate them, they literally saved my old pony who 3 winters ago I was going to PTS as his teeth are so bad he can't eat hay so was starving in front of my eyes!  This year (and last) after having them recommended by my dentist he's 100% held his weight all winter so I am feeding 2 x stubbs scoops (before soaking) 3x a day, I'm sure a handful in another feed the soaking is not so critical


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2015)

Polos Mum said:



			I really rate them, they literally saved my old pony who 3 winters ago I was going to PTS as his teeth are so bad he can't eat hay so was starving in front of my eyes!  This year (and last) after having them recommended by my dentist he's 100% held his weight all winter so I am feeding 2 x stubbs scoops (before soaking) 3x a day, I'm sure a handful in another feed the soaking is not so critical
		
Click to expand...

Aww that's great news PM! Glad they saved him.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (17 January 2015)

I tried to bite one once and they're like bullets. I feed them soaked to soften.


----------



## Mrs G (20 January 2015)

Overgrown Pony said:



			I tried to bite one once and they're like bullets. I feed them soaked to soften.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe - I sometimes get hungry when I'm at the yard too, not resorted to nibbling on grass nuts but I confess I've often thought some of the mixes would make a nice muesli....


----------

